# Reliable SSD cache software



## RejZoR (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm now split between finding another SSD caching software and buying a god damn Samsung 850 Pro 2TB and calling it a day. But since that 2TB with price tag of over 800€ is quite a bit of a hit on my pocket I'll try to first ask about alternatives to solve my "problem".

I'm currently using WD Caviar Black 2TB paired with Samsung 951 128GB AHCI M.2 drive using PrimoCache software. It works brilliantly. When data is cached, system boots in seconds, games load in no time, everything is super responsive. The issue I have is this god damn PrimoCache which resets the entire cache every time I sneeze at my computer. PrimoCache has a safeguard that resets the cache so system doesn't parse the corrupted data from the cache, but when it does this, system goes from hyper speed back to snail speed. And this stupid program keeps resetting my 100GB cache every frigging time anything tiny happens to my system and it's driving me insane lately. Contacted authors of PrimoCache and their response is new version that will auto re-cache all data on crashes. Which just means it'll waste gigabytes of writes for no damn reason when whole thing could be so much more intelligent (like eBooster's method).

I've used *eBoostr *which was great and resistant to system crashes and resets, but it has some sort of bug that just stalls the system randomly at some point so I can't use that. *PrimoCache *is used right now an it has the above mentioned issues. I've found *VeloSSD *which I'm going to test now...

Are there any others? It doesn't matter, it can also be a payable solution for as long as it doesn't cost over 50€.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2016)

express cache is what oems use


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 23, 2016)

I need a retail software, not OEM. Besides, ExpressCache is rubbish. I had it with Sandisk ReadyCache and it was a buggy limited mess.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 23, 2016)

PrimoCache and figure out why your computer keeps crashing?

And really, wasting writes isn't really an issue.  That SSD should easily have 100TBW lifetime.  If it is re-writing 100GB every once in a while, it'd have to do that 1,000+ times before it hit the write endurance of the SSD.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> I need a retail software, not OEM. Besides, ExpressCache is rubbish. I had it with Sandisk ReadyCache and it was a buggy limited mess.



You said stable. expresscache is stable, so stable oems use it.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 23, 2016)

Agreed.

@RejZoR What are you doing to diagnose the issue? 

Let's find out what you've done, tried and should do next shall we?

Have you checked Event Viewer system and program logs?

Have you verified the integrity of your data stores (HDD, SSD and RAM)? Run CHKDSK, download the latest release of Crystal DiskInfo, run Memtest..etc.

Do you have any other diagnostic relative symptoms?

Have you checked Primo's logs or verified if logging is enabled?

If so, have you researched the reported errors for solutions?

I would agree you could use an OEM release as it clearly works for OEMs to use, actually try to constructively diagnose your issue, or just get a big SSD and be done with caching already. If you really need a 2TB SSD then ya that's costly...if you could use your current SSD as OS, a 1TB SSD for your common games and programs and your HDD for data you would likely be set as well.

I bet with some effort on your end to diagnose this we could all work together but we need more useful diagnostic information from you at this point. Hopefully we can move forward and resolve your issues!


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 23, 2016)

I was "this" close to ordering Samsung 850 Pro 2TB but then I said, why not first ask around if there is alternate software to do the same task. We are talking cost of over 800€ here...

As for PrimoCache, I've talked to the devs and they don't have any solution other than automatically repopulating the cache after crash or power loss.

And no, ExpressCache is NOT stable. Just because OEM's use it that doesn't mean ANYTHING. Condusiv updated their shit, but Sandisk hasn't. And as far as I know they still haven't. Almost a year has passed since then. Just look at Sandisk forums. Lazy as hell. No to mention it had a bug when cache was full it basically negated the boot speedup by making boot slow. Guess how quickly they fixed that? It was never. So I sold the Sandisk ReadyCache to someone who was using Windows 7 where thing still works fine. But on Windows 10 it was a no go.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 23, 2016)

Also, VeloSSD seems rubbish. Not only I can't evaluate it properly since the test version is too limited, it's also CONSTANTLY screaming that all my SMART values are off the chart. Where every single other app says all is fine. Argh.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 23, 2016)

So do you want us to help diagnose why your system is crashing or not?


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2016)

I wasn't asking why is my system crashing, because that's irrelevant. It's not crashing because of a problem, it's crashing because I'm fiddling with it (OC etc).

What I WAS asking is what other caching software exists and I haven't found yet that isn't sensitive to shit like this. eBoostr wasn't but has problems with certain combinations under Win10 and PrimoCache resets entire cache every time system does crash/lockup/reset for whatever reason. VeloSSD is just crap because it has the SMART reading all borked up and I can only test single partition caching. I have two. Not gonna buy it without knowing if it works well.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 24, 2016)

Could someon explain what is this about? What cache are we talking about, and what purpose does it serve?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 24, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> Could someon explain what is this about? What cache are we talking about, and what purpose does it serve?


Using an SSD as a cache.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 24, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> Could someon explain what is this about? What cache are we talking about, and what purpose does it serve?



A SSD cashe acts as a buffer for a platter drive. Storing the most resent information or commonly used programs for quick response.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> Could someon explain what is this about? What cache are we talking about, and what purpose does it serve?



It combines capacity of a HDD with performance of SSD. So I can have 2TB of total storage that in 95% of cases behaves like an SSD. For a fraction of a price. Same setup with 2TB SSD only would set me off for 600-850€. This SSHD array cost me around 120€ (excluding HDD that I already had for years). I'm shocked people still insist on shitty SSD system partitions while using same shitty slow HDD for all data. This costs nearly nothing and is super fast.

I'm currently back with eBoostr using exFAT partition on the cache which seems to work for now. With NTFS it just stalls whole system for no logical reason. I don't think it was ever designed to utilize caches of 100+ GB in size. Before I had just 32 GB SATA3 cache, now I'm using 120 GB M.2 AHCI cache. Maybe I should bug the devs about it a bit...


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> Could someon explain what is this about? What cache are we talking about, and what purpose does it serve?


That's a good question and brings up SSHD's, what do they use to link the SSD cache to the HD.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 24, 2016)

Primocache..it's good.
Oh..umm..
Samsung Magician.

Possibly a small m.2 drive?


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2016)

Samsung Magician doesn't even support my SM 951 drive... Besides, I don't think they offer SSD caching at all in Samsung Magician. Never heard of that...


----------



## Kursah (Mar 24, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> *I wasn't asking why is my system crashing*, *because that's irrelevant.* *It's not crashing because of a problem, it's crashing because I'm fiddling with it (OC etc).*
> 
> What* I WAS asking is what other caching software exists and I haven't found yet that isn't sensitive to shit like this.* eBoostr wasn't but has problems with certain combinations under Win10 and PrimoCache resets entire cache every time system does crash/lockup/reset for whatever reason. VeloSSD is just crap because it has the SMART reading all borked up and I can only test single partition caching. I have two. Not gonna buy it without knowing if it works well.



So let me get this straight, and please feel free to review the post I quoted...you want an SSD caching software suite (read: data streaming/caching software) that is resilient to system crashes that likely corrupts its data streams which prompts your current (and likely all SSD caching software for obvious reasons) software to follow protocol and clear said cache because you are making your system unstable by "fiddling with it (OC etc).", and that's irrelevant how? 

Why not just make your system stable in the first place and stop hating on the software if it does its job fine when your system is stable? This is absolutely ridiculous.

Seems like common sense (at least to me) that you should finish Step 1 (OC-ing and Stability) before starting on Step 2 (Modifying Data Handling for Performance). If you find a piece of data caching software that allows for potential corrupted data to be cached, you'll be set...otherwise, make your system stable before modifying how it handles and migrates data and report back.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2016)

And wait 3 hours for system to boot every time just because software has retarded mechanisms in place? Please... Go away if you don't have anything real to contribute.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 24, 2016)

Trust me, fixing your unstable PC is something real to contribute. But if you elect to be ignorant to that, it's all on you and I wish you luck in throwing money and time at software instead of solving your stability problems. I'll gladly move on...good luck to ya!


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2016)

I've asked about other SSD caching software, not how to fix whatever issues I may or may not be facing. It's not what I asked. Learn to read.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2016)

Lol get your panties out of a knot. He has a valid point whether you want to see it or not.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 24, 2016)

If you're instability is caused by you constantly tweaking your OC, you need to stop tweaking your OC and find a stable point.  No caching software is going to be completely "crash resilient" because it WOULD parse corrupted data.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh my god, I gave examples so you bloody understand the freaking context.

*Are there any others? It doesn't matter, it can also be a payable solution for as long as it doesn't cost over 50€. *

Is this so hard to understand?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Oh my god, I gave examples so you bloody understand the freaking context.
> 
> *Are there any others? It doesn't matter, it can also be a payable solution for as long as it doesn't cost over 50€. *
> 
> Is this so hard to understand?



I mean as someone who carries themselves as a total dickbag on a public forum Im not entirely sure (judging by your responses) that the issue here is the people attempting to help you.

As for the question at hand instead of baiting a bunch of people to argue with you you could take it upon yourself to just google for a fucking list of software and go about testing them individually until you found one that played all right with your broken ass system.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=ssd+caching+software

but im sure the allure of insinuating a thread full of people couldnt follow your directions was just too good for you to pass up, to come across this idea on your own.

grow the fuck up.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> If you're instability is caused by you constantly tweaking your OC, you need to stop tweaking your OC and find a stable point.  No caching software is going to be completely "crash resilient" because it WOULD parse corrupted data.



Exactly.  The software has no way to ensure the data isn't corrupt after a crash.  The machine crashed because of some stability issue, that issue might have caused corrupt data to be written to the cache.

No _good_ cache software is just going to assume that the data in the cache is clean after a crash.  There are plenty of ways to handle this situation.  Some will verify the data in the cache before the computer even boots, this is what IRST does.  I use it, and I can tell you, if your cache is full and the machine crashes, it can take a long time to sit there and verify the cache(it can take 15+ minutes and that is just for a 64GB SSD).  The entire time the computer is completely useless.  Not ideal.  I'd rather use my computer, even if some things are slower.  Another alternative is to verify the data in the background.  There you can at least use the computer, but it will be even slower than just using the HDD, because the background verification will load down the hard drive.  Another alternative is to flush the cache and then load everything back in.  Again, the problem here is you either have to wait for everything to load back into cache before the computer boots, or it does it in the background and the computer is even slower than just having the HDD.   Primocache decides to dump the cache and just start over.  Ok, so the first time you load something after a crash it will be slow like using just the HDD, but then it will be in the cache and it will be fast after that.  This is, IMO, the most ideal solution.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh my god. eBoostr DOES, but it has compatibility problems with Windows 10. Otherwise I'd just use that and never bother asking here. Jesus. PrimoCache resets the cache on every little tiny sneeze of the system and VeloSSD seems entirely bugged from the get go.

I know how to use fucking google and all I got was tons of stupid RAM caching stuff and bunch of "SSD caching software" that got bought out years ago by Samsung and other big companies. I don't give a flying fart about any of that. What I am interested are other SSD caching software that can be used today that I have somehow missed by googling. Is that too much to ask for? Or should we continue the fucking yelling at me because I went the length of explaining my situation instead of just asking for the software alone without any other explanation? Damn.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> eBoostr DOES, but it has compatibility problems with Windows 10.



No it doesn't, I've used it. After a PC crash the caching is paused.  You have to select "Restart Cachine" which performs a cache rebuild before it starts caching again.  It has been like that since version 4.

The versions before 4.0 didn't force a cache rebuild and there were actual cases where a PC crash would cause corrupt cache data and the computer would go into a reboot loop.  That is why the devs of eBoostr no longer allowed the cache to be used after a PC crash without a rebuild.

There are several threads about this on the eBoostr Beta forums.  This is just one of them: http://beta.eboostr.com/forum/topic/eboostr-problems

So, again I say, no _good_ SSD caching software is going to just assume the data in the cache is clean after a crash.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2016)

No it doesn't. I've been using eBoostr 4.5 for long enough to thoroughly test it. It doesn't rebuild the data, when system crash happens, it just pauses the cache. When you click "Restart caching" it literally just re-enables it without actually rebuilding it. Or if you don't mind waiting, it'll auto restart it in I think it was 15 minutes. If there was actual rebuilding, I'd notice the higher HDD activity. And yet there was never any.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2016)

That's nice.  The forum posts, and my own experience seem to disagree with you. But whatever, I'm done here.  Enjoy your corrupt data.


----------



## Baum (Mar 27, 2016)

VeloSSD: https://www.elitebytes.com/Products.aspx

or can you pair the monster hdd with an add in card that does caching for you?
"HyperDuo", msata ssd as a cache?
http://www.delock.de/produkte/G_89371/merkmale.html?setLanguage=en
old version which i have seen somewhere used as a cache:
http://www.delock.de/produkte/G_89302/merkmale.html?setLanguage=en


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2016)

How is this thread still open? @sneekypeet @erocker


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2016)

cdawall said:


> How is this thread still open? @sneekypeet @erocker



Can't do anything for ya bro, not my section!


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2016)

cdawall said:


> How is this thread still open? @sneekypeet @erocker



Why are you posting in it without providing what I've asked for? Hur hur.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Can't do anything for ya bro, not my section!



Fair happy easter BTW.



RejZoR said:


> Why are you posting in it without providing what I've asked for? Hur hur.



Why would anyone bother? Everyone who tries you insult and say they are wrong.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 27, 2016)

You see it as "I'm insulting everyone", I see it as complete wasting of my time. I solve all my shit myself, if I ever ask, I ask things for a reason. And I always provide context to what I'm asking for, to avoid duplicating shit. Just to end up doing the exact same thing because people apparently don't understand bloody plain English. That's why I've explained why I can't use eBoostr, I've explained why I'm looking for alternative to PrimoCache and I've explained why VeloSSD is not an option. And yet people go on about the exact things I've already explained within context. Am I speaking Chinese by any chance?


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Oh my god. eBoostr DOES, but it has compatibility problems with Windows 10. Otherwise I'd just use that and never bother asking here. Jesus. PrimoCache resets the cache on every little tiny sneeze of the system and VeloSSD seems entirely bugged from the get go.
> 
> I know how to use fucking google and all I got was tons of stupid RAM caching stuff and bunch of "SSD caching software" that got bought out years ago by Samsung and other big companies. I don't give a flying fart about any of that. What I am interested are other SSD caching software that can be used today that I have somehow missed by googling. Is that too much to ask for? Or should we continue the fucking yelling at me because I went the length of explaining my situation instead of just asking for the software alone without any other explanation? Damn.





RejZoR said:


> You see it as "I'm insulting everyone", I see it as complete wasting of my time. I solve all my shit myself, if I ever ask, I ask things for a reason. And I always provide context to what I'm asking for, to avoid duplicating shit. Just to end up doing the exact same thing because people apparently don't understand bloody plain English. That's why I've explained why I can't use eBoostr, I've explained why I'm looking for alternative to PrimoCache and I've explained why VeloSSD is not an option. And yet people go on about the exact things I've already explained within context. Am I speaking Chinese by any chance?



Nobody is going to want to help you. You're being rude and insulting towards others. You're not entitled to help, if this is a "complete wasting of your time" I suggest you find a better use for your time.

Thanks.


----------

